# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل در ورود به تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان

## farhadhamidi

سلام،وقتی مشخصات رو وارد میکنم پیغام اطلاعاتی با مشخصات وارد شده يافت نشد رو نشون میده،مشکلش چیه؟

----------


## kingeee

سلام میگم پردیس فرهنگیان شهریه میگیرن؟تو محل خدمتش باید چن سال خدمت کنی؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

up

----------

